# Costco Skeletons



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

The famous Costco pose & stay skeletons have arrived in SoCal! 

I've been calling my local Costcos for about a month now, both San Dimas and City of Industry, about the skeletons. They finally came in today! Both stores got a full pallet of 36, and I know the other area Costcos got the same, such as Montclair. 

That said, I bought 3 and it looked like there were only about 24 of the original 36 as of 6:30 pm PST and I really don't expect them to last through Sunday.

So if you have a Costco membership or know someone who does that'll go with you, better get there tomorrow (9/15)!!!

(I would post a pic but I can't seem to do so from my iPad!)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Missed them when they were offered here in NY..... Wasn't prepared to buy one in mid-August! Too bad for me. They were gone in a flash. Next year I'll be ready.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

*Uk Costco cheap possable skeletons in stock*

This is only of use to uk haunters as we don't really get cheap Halloween stuff in uk yet thats worth having.
Anyway Costco in uk have on sale 5 foot possible skeletons for just £27.95 .I bought 2 this morning from Leeds branch but sure there other branches will stock them
I think it's a great price if you compare the one on eBay then put shipping on .
Just thought I would let people know so they don't miss out .


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Oooooo thanks for the heads up! Have a friend that will love to hear that! He seen mine on facebook the other day and was asking about them. Gotta let him know! Thanks again!


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

No problem .they are really good quality also .but this could be even better .
Just googled asda halloween preview 2012 .if the info is right they are selling a life size moving butler called borris that moves around the room and serves people by it's self 
For £35 .but it also says they are going to sell full size skeletons for £3 ( yeh £3 ..it's it's not a misprint )sure quality will be basic but if it's right .it will be great ...


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you WHD !!!!! I have been getting peed off that no shops having Halloween stuff out. According to Asda's website their stock is out from tomorrow.


----------



## whitehotdog (Jul 16, 2011)

Cool .thanks grim reaper .guess where I'm going tomorrow night after work ( better find a good hiding place 1st to hide new Halloween stash from the wife ) ha ha


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Lol, Np. They have stock on the website, no £3 skellies. But I haven't been in store yet.


----------

